# Egg mystery



## HarleyT (Jan 30, 2021)

Last week, I went out to check on the eggs, as the collection has been sparse this winter, and I find a couple of these monsters. Our chickens pretty much roam all over the place, but their eggs are usually medium size brownish eggs, and these 2 monsters are white and huge. They were in the favorite nesting box that the girls mostly use.
What are the odds that we have a couple traveling ducks or geese dropping by to leave their eggs?
We have a new neighbor across the road that has a wide range of birds, could they be coming down the hill and across the road?
Here are the first two next to one of the regulars. I went out again today, and another 2 huge ones were in the box from yesterday.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 30, 2021)

Look like duck eggs.


----------



## cuinrearview (Jan 30, 2021)

Del_ said:


> Look like duck eggs.


+1


----------



## sonny580 (Jan 30, 2021)

looks like duck to me! LOL --- time to set up trail cam!!!!


----------



## Tin-knocker (Jan 30, 2021)

Maybe they’re double yolkers? Any new layers in the flock?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 30, 2021)

Tin-knocker said:


> Maybe they’re double yolkers? Any new layers in the flock?


No, the gals are all 2-3 years old. Had 2 more big ones from yesterday.
So I have some travelling ducks?
Seems like an unusual "problem" to have, roving ducks....


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ducks normally nest on the ground and do not keep a very tidy house. They also do not like you stealing their eggs and will fine another place to nest if you do. As chickens age they produce larger (but fewer) eggs. Your girls are probably just getting older or someone is playing a really good gag on you.

It is the fairy or witch eggs you need to avoid as they are bad juju. Got 2 last year and what a disaster 2020 turned out to be.

The legend of the cock egg - Murano Chicken Farm


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jan 30, 2021)

Do any of your chickens look like this?


----------



## Ikeholt (Jan 30, 2021)

Cook 'em up, if they are duck eggs they are a little richer tasting than chickens.


----------



## 2412 (Jan 31, 2021)

My chickens slow down when the days get short, and start picking back up about now. I get double yolkers once in a while.


----------



## Tin-knocker (Jan 31, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> No, the gals are all 2-3 years old. Had 2 more big ones from yesterday.
> So I have some travelling ducks?
> Seems like an unusual "problem" to have, roving ducks....


How high are the nesting boxes off the ground?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2021)

Tin-knocker said:


> How high are the nesting boxes off the ground?


They favor the top two boxes, which are @ 4 foot off the ground.
I cracked one of the eggs this morning and fried it, no double yolk or anything, just a big assed egg. 

{Literally}....


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2021)

CentaurG2 said:


> Ducks normally nest on the ground and do not keep a very tidy house. They also do not like you stealing their eggs and will fine another place to nest if you do. As chickens age they produce larger (but fewer) eggs. Your girls are probably just getting older or someone is playing a really good gag on you.
> 
> It is the fairy or witch eggs you need to avoid as they are bad juju. Got 2 last year and what a disaster 2020 turned out to be.
> 
> The legend of the cock egg - Murano Chicken Farm


cock egg?
Sounds like a sex toy!!!


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2021)

If it is one of the girls having a backed up weirdo egg, 
why do I get two on the same day?


----------



## Tin-knocker (Jan 31, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> They favor the top two boxes, which are @ 4 foot off the ground.
> I cracked one of the eggs this morning and fried it, no double yolk or anything, just a big assed egg.
> 
> {Literally}....


I doubt it’s a duck then. Did it have a different texture than usual when you ate it?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2021)

Tin-knocker said:


> I doubt it’s a duck then. Did it have a different texture than usual when you ate it?


I didn't eat it. I'd like to know what I am eating. The yolk was bigger and richer looking.
The dog liked it fine.


----------



## Tin-knocker (Jan 31, 2021)

Weird. Sounds like someone’s “ducking” with you!


----------



## Wood shed (Jan 31, 2021)

Someone is messing with you man, those are duck eggs and no duck is putting them there.


----------



## AKTrailDog (Jan 31, 2021)

2412 said:


> My chickens slow down when the days get short, and start picking back up about now. I get double yolkers once in a while.


We get double yolkers several times a week. The chickens are about one year old. Also, they lay year around. Depends what breeds you have. We have 4 breeds that are all Rhode island red crosses. We don't heat our coop either. We supplement light during the winter to continue stimulating the laying. We give them 14 hrs of light a day. 18 chickens and on the average we get 16 a day. Even when it's -20 to -30. 
We have chickens in rotation each year so others produce while others are molting.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2021)

AKTrailDog said:


> We get double yolkers several times a week. The chickens are about one year old. Also, they lay year around. Depends what breeds you have. We have 4 breeds that are all Rhode island red crosses. We don't heat our coop either. We supplement light during the winter to continue stimulating the laying. We give them 14 hrs of light a day. 18 chickens and on the average we get 16 a day. Even when it's -20 to -30.
> We have chickens in rotation each year so others produce while others are molting.


Yeah, we only have 10, 8 of which are some form of rhode island reds, 2 of the barred rock. They are all getting old, most are on retirement or some form of disability, so our egg production is real light. Also, they love to sneak off in the garage and lay a few, so the only eggs I think about using are the ones in the nesting boxes. The larger double yolked eggs, usually have a irregularity of the shell, like something I would have made in shop class.


----------



## cookies (Jan 31, 2021)

hell leave a few in one nest and let a chicken hatch them to see who the culprit is


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 31, 2021)

cookies said:


> hell leave a few in one nest and let a chicken hatch them to see who the culprit is


The babies might look like my brother-in-law!!


----------



## U&A (Feb 4, 2021)

Three is company.

Make an omelette 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2021)

sonny580 said:


> looks like duck to me! LOL --- time to set up trail cam!!!!


and get out the dutch oven....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2021)

2412 said:


> My chickens slow down when the days get short, and start picking back up about now. I get double yolkers once in a while.


seen one dbl and also a mention of an egg with 3 yolks...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> I didn't eat it. I'd like to know what I am eating. The yolk was bigger and richer looking.
> The dog liked it fine.


no doubt! did up some fried green tomatoes other day. flour, egg, crumbs, fry... had some egg dip left over. added couple T's of water and made an omlet, bordering on scrambled, but all in one piece. for the pup's breakfast. they 'd it!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2021)

i eat yard eggs. and prefer. but i do not have a flock. but got couple ranching friends that do. my fav flock produces really swell eggs. thick rich orange yolks. tasty whites, too. free range.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2021)

the flock produces some nice sized eggs... but none duck's! lol. store bot on R and it is L.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## olyman (Apr 3, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> The babies might look like my brother-in-law!!


what did it turn out to be?????????


----------



## sb47 (Apr 3, 2021)

Double yolkers tend to be longer more then bigger in size. Also the color of the shell is a dead giveaway that they are from a different breed.


----------



## HarleyT (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't know, but my new neighbor has a huge variety of fowl that roams a bit. So I am sure it was a duck or two.


----------



## husqvarna257 (Jun 8, 2021)

I seem to have lost old pics with the new computer but I found this egg pic. A lady on another site wanted to kill her old man because he put a turkey egg in her chicken coopand let her brag online for a few days


----------



## esshup (Jun 12, 2021)

Duck, chicken, goose all taste about the same to me. I did cook up an ostrich egg, that had a LOT more white in it than I thought there would be.


----------



## husqvarna257 (Jul 14, 2021)

Another big one today. I'd hate to be that hen.


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 14, 2021)

Extra large or gumbo? Two on a hard roll with cheese and bacon.?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 8, 2022)

No eggs yet. According to math they should be laying like today


----------



## JRM (Jul 8, 2022)

Once in a while I'll get an over achiever. I couldn't close the carton on this one!


----------

